# Italk bird app



## leeisme (Feb 4, 2011)

I keep seeing this ad to teach birds to talk using your phone, ipad etc. If anyone uses or used this program and has had success, please let me know. Thanks


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They are SPAMMING everywhere! They created an account here to advertise and they've also been all over Craigslist. It's so annoying, even if does work. 

I have a feeling it just tells you HOW, which is repetition and food bribery.


----------



## Peek-A-Boo (Aug 5, 2007)

I Googled it...It's just a recording app. You record what you want your bird to learn to say, then you can set it to play what you recorded over and over again...setting the length of time between repeats, and how long you want it to continue to play. There's reviews on the website ...all good...and it's only $4.99.
However, I already have a recording device on my IPhone and I can pretty much do the samething with mine, except setting the length of time I want it to run. About three days ago, I recorded part of " The Andy Griffin Theme song", and have been repeat playing that for my new cockatiel. I set the kitchen timer to remind me to turn it off after about 8 minutes.


----------

